# 3DS Shop Exploit?



## Fudge (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe if I buy enough Nintendo Points my shop account will crash and I can load r0ms. I'll be like l33t haxx0rz.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 31, 2011)

stfu.

School is starting tomorrow, now go pack up your backpack and go to sleep!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

I still like my idea of reciting Celtic chants and rubbing the 3DS on your genitals better.

(at the very least it feels more satisfying)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I still like my idea of reciting Celtic chants and rubbing the 3DS on your genitals better.
> 
> (at the very least it feels more satisfying)


Silly prinny, you guys aren't important enough to submit real ideas.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

*continues rubbing*

Try it. You'll liiiike iiiiiitttt.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I still like my idea of reciting Celtic chants and rubbing the 3DS on your genitals better.
> 
> (at the very least it feels more satisfying)


OMG
it works


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *continues rubbing*
> 
> Try it. You'll liiiike iiiiiitttt.


No!  My DSiXL feels _so_ much better.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of you!
PICS OF YOU "HACKING" YOUR 3DS/DS OR GTFO!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't, against the rules.  _*DUH*_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I need a... um... a tutorial!
Yeah! That's right! A tutorial!
And it NEEDS pics! Cos I can't... read...?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My DS lite turned into a 3DS but had DSi babies. Should've covered up the holes.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2011)

The dust cover is there for a reason, dood.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy shit it works, and I have proof!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

Walks into thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Walks out of thread*


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Walks into thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been told I have that effect on women.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 1, 2011)

Walks into thread.

*sees Rydian's pic*

"Wat."


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 1, 2011)

engage eshop  mother ducker


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

*walks in, shakes head, walks out*


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 1, 2011)

*walks in*
*faps*
*stays here*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> *faps*
> *stays here*


No!  it's on the couch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You clean it up!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2011)

False alarm, sorry!

Seems I used a DSi, not a 3DS.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> False alarm, sorry!
> 
> Seems I used a DSi, not a 3DS.




Yeah, that won't work. This hack requires stimulating the accelerometer.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Yeah, that won't work. This hack requires stimulating the accelerometer.


A problem that can be fixed by humping?

MONKAT WE NEED YOU!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't make me shoot you. I don't want to, but I will.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Don't make me shoot you. I don't want to, but I will.


How many times do I have to tell you not to make the sexy talk in public?!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, dang it.  I was just in the "cum here" thread and had a nice stiffy going on and you had to ruin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a male, it's my job.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rub his nose in it and smack him with a rolled up magazine.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 3, 2011)

That last comment is really sad


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then he might use the magazine and do it _again_!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2011)

Well don't use one of the _good_ magazines! Duh!
Use something like "Highlights for kids". 
The _good_ magazines need to be kept away from AJ.....along with the Sports Illustrated swimsuit edition, the Victoria's Secret catalog, and People.




No, not the magazine "People", just people in general.....


----------



## TheZander (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anybody tried plugging it in a hacking machine? Because that might be able to do the trick if it works correctly. But I believe there is a monitor with scrolling green text that shows up if it was hacked correctly.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 25, 2012)

I loaded rams on my 4DSi lite XL a moment ago. First I converted my Atari into a 3DS, then I time traveled and got that refunded for a 5DS. Then I chanted to Stan (not Satan) and was granted the wand of Gamelon. And that's what loaded the rams.

Baaaa~


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Feb 22, 2012)

I hear if you smash your 3DS with a hammer you can hack it.


----------



## TheZander (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just curious if any of these crazy actually developed into something, on the off chance.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Holy shit it works, and I have proof!



This got me horny, Rydian, more pics like this.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Holy shit it works, and I have proof!


That worked for me too!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 19, 2012)

:xd:


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rydian said:


> :xd:



More stomach hair in the next picture please.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I still like my idea of reciting Celtic chants and rubbing the 3DS on your genitals better.
> 
> (at the very least it feels more satisfying)


FU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT SLAMMED SHUT!!!!


----------



## TheZander (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone considered the fact that possibly the big time 3DS hackers are trolling these forums taking all the good ideas to only come out with a hack then charge you for it? I'm just saying I doubt they would even give rep to people they would steal the ideas from.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2012)

The majority of ideas here are along the lines of "hook it to a router and hack the sigs to feed it homebrew" and "make it freeze and find a hack".

Which is about as helpful as telling an assassin "kill him with a bat" and "kill him with a gun" and "kill him so he's dead".


----------



## TheZander (Apr 6, 2012)

OT: Anyone know where I can get a WiiU mod chip at?! I want one before it comes out so I don't have to wait to play Luigis Mansion 2. Also anyone know when they will be dumping Luigis Mansion 2?! It sure is taking long.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 7, 2012)

BTW, there is a limit of $200 on the eShop.


----------

